# Mizu-niwa (56k)((updated 01/23/2011))



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. My name is Trenton, I live in [STRIKE]Wilsonville[/STRIKE] Tigard Oregon, USA. I love fish tanks and love the tranquility that comes with having them but I feel I need more life in my office. I work from home as a database programmer and I vary often lean back and look at my fish tank to help me think. [STRIKE]Well I want an underwater Zen garden, witch is why[/STRIKE] I'm going to name this tank "Mizu-Niwa" The garden of water in Japanese.
EDIT: It is my first real planted tank so I might as well learn and then go to the zen garden next time. Hopefully have an ADA rimless next time to boot.

Quick history with my small hand in aquariums. 

The first fish tank I helped with (and not vary well) was when I was about 14 living with my parents. When they bought this house it came with a 55 gallon tank that was in poor condition. So I started to learn the basics about it for about a year then I moved else ware. Then I got the itch about 5 years ago and got my first 10gallon. It was lots of fun but I almost ran into every problem I could think of and in the end everything died out. So being too ambitious I tried my hand at a salt water 10 gallon. Needless to say I failed and donated the whole tank to some guy who wanted it for something.

Then I was tank-less until about 6weeks ago. I picked up another 10gallon again and set it up with some basic plants. Well a few weeks ago I realized that it was not doing so well and it's hard to maintain things in a 10g, as things just change way too fast. So couple days ago I upgraded into a much bigger tank than I've done in a the past. A 25 gallon. Needless to say I'm vary excited about doing a full planted tank.

My goal: I want to have my tank with a nice carpet of some kind of [strike]java moss[/strike] HC with some wood with plants growing off of it, and some kind of bush plant in the middle that will kind of look like a tree.[STRIKE] I have a digital tablet and I'll sketch out what my 'ideal' end tank will look like.[/STRIKE] In the mean time here is what I have currently.

EDIT: I've had to change what I want a little because it's not going to work out well with my current set up as well as other factors right now. So this is going to be just my 'learning tank' for now.

--------
|Setup:|
--------
*Hard Ware:*
-Aqueon 25 gallon Tank - Glass (I think this is the right brand)
-Glass Top
-T-5 Double Linear Strip Lighting with a 6700k(14w)Blub and a Colormax Full-Spectrum(14w) Bulb (28w total)
-[STRIKE]T8 Flora-Glo 2800k(15w) ((just to get a little more light until I get better))[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]-Aqueon Quiet Flow 30 Power Filter[/STRIKE]
-Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2213 with a Rena Filstar xP Micro pad on top. Inflow has a Fluval Pre-filter 
100watt All-Glass Aquarium Heater ( Not sure if that is right, that's what the front of the thing says)
[strike]-Air Pump w/ Ceramic Air Stone[/strike] No longer using.
-Coralife ESU Reptile Digital Thermometer + Glass as well
[STRIKE]-25 lbs. Top Fin Gravel (multi color-light brown)[/STRIKE]
-DIY CO2 with bubble ladder @ [STRIKE]1[/STRIKE] 3 bubble per sec

*Chemical Ware:*
[strike]-API Proper ph 7.0 Powder[/strike]
[strike]-API Leaf Zone - Aquarium Plant Food[/strike]
[strike]-API Stress Zyme+[/strike]
[strike]-API Stress Coat+[/strike]
[STRIKE]-API Algaefix[/STRIKE]
[strike]-API Aquarium Salt[/strike]
-Seachem Prime (when needed)
[strike]-Aquarian Aleae Eater Chips[/strike]
-Quick Dip Test Strips (Ammonia and 6 in 1 strips)
-Seachem Flourish (2.5ml x2 times a week)
-Seachem Flourish Excel (2.5ml everyday)
-Seachem Flourish Potassium (5ml x3 times a week)
-Seachem Flourish Trace (7.5ml x2 times a week)
-Seachem Flourish Iron (2.5ml x2 times a week)
-Genesis Conditioner (removes chlorine and heave metals from tap)

*Plants:*
-Malaysian Wood ( kind of plant I guess ;p )
-Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana) ((attached to the wood))
-Brazillian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)
-[STRIKE]Green Hygro (Hygrophila Polysperma)[/STRIKE]
-Anubias Barteri var. Nana
-Amazon Sword (Echinodorus Bleheri)
-Red Myriophyllum (Myriophyllum Heterophllum)
-Ludwigia Repens
-[STRIKE]Water Sprite (Ceratopteris Thalictroides)[/STRIKE]
-[STRIKE]Purple Cambomba (Cabomba pulcerrima)[/STRIKE]
-[STRIKE]Green Cambomba (Camba caroliniana)[/STRIKE]
-[STRIKE]Rose Moss[/STRIKE]
-[STRIKE]Lesser Duckweed (Lemna Minor) [/STRIKE]


*Substrate:*
-15 lbs 2/12 Gravel
-5 lbs Amazonia Aqua Soil
-5 lbs Flourite Black Sand Substrate

*Fish:*
[STRIKE]2x Tiger barb (Puntius tetrazona)[/STRIKE] Dead in moving
1x Otocinclus (Otocinclus vittatus)
[STRIKE]5x Zebra Danio (Brachydanio rerio)[/STRIKE] Donated
5x Cardnal Tetra
8x Ammo Shrimp (last real count that is)
8x Rose something (trying to find paperwork on real name)










Update 12/06/2009 - Updated list of item on hand/using and items in tank.
Update 12/07/2009 - Changed First post with current Image. And will start to do this from now on.
Update 12/07/2009 - New Daily Pic
Update 12/14/2009 - New pic and I did some replanting to have more of an open space in the middle. Also my DIY co2 should be hooked up later today with any luck
Update 12/17/2009 - New pic and updated equipment.
Update 12/18/2009 - New Daily Pic
Update 12/27/2009 - New Pic
Update 12/28/2009 - New Pic again, with some minor clean up.
Update 01/19/2010 - New pic, after some cleaning, and minor trimming(i need to do some more but need some help/info)
Update 02/02/2010 - Updated front page pic and did some 'major' trimming.
Update 01/23/2011 - Updated front pic, and removed and added plants and dosing.
Update 08/15/2011 - General Posting.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Well after about 8 hours in the tank with the plants the water seems fine but some of the wisteria has some white stuff growing on it. Perhaps you guys know what this is:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a start  You could do white sand, or some other sand if you want. The white stuff is just the underside of the leaves.

I wouldn't use the aquarium salt or the algae killers, as those may be detrimental to a planted tank. Unless your fish have problems, I doubt that you will need the stress coat and stress zyme.

I would also suggest having the entire bottom of your aquarium supported.

It's a good start!


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm going to buy some sand tonight or tomorrow. Can I put it into the tank with the fish still in there or should I move them out while swapping out the gravel for sand?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

angelicodin said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to buy some sand tonight or tomorrow. Can I put it into the tank with the fish still in there or should I move them out while swapping out the gravel for sand?


I would suggest taking them out for stress reasons


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Fair enough. I'll report back with pics and what not after I make the swap. And thanks for the help.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

can't tell from the picture very well but the underside of wisteria is usually a silvery whitish color. . .is it just the underside of the leaf?

if you only want to grow anubias, java fern and java moss there's no need to replace your gravel b/c none of them root in the gravel.

for a carpet plant- you could try micro sword- i've gotten it to grow in round gravel like that. but most other carpet plants are so small and delicate that a substrate more "on scale" with them will be necessary- something finer like eco complete will suit your purposes. I've never planted a carpet in flourite but it seems a little more course grained- tho I'm sure you could make it work.

good luck with your tank and visit often this site is a treasure chest of information and moral support!

cheers-K


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

i see CL has been at hand while i was typing  lol


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

oh and if you go with sand- be sure to rinse it really well!


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Like 10+ times just to be sure? oh and how long dose it take to clear up?

And the information here is amazing, witch is why i donated before I even posted. And seems everyone, even to new people like me, have great support. Love this place.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It depends on what kind of sand you get. It's completely optional, but i think it would add to the "zen garden" feel you are going for..


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

haven't used it myself but if you do a search you'll come up with lots of advice on how to go about it

cheers-K


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I have noticed that there are a lot of people who say they buy plants online and get them shipped. Where are some good places to get plants for a good price? I only ask because there are a lot of places around here who only do salt water and the other places are out of stock of almost everything I want.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

also, when I get the DIY co2 thing going, should I use a bubble ladder or just have it run out a ceramic stone?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

CL said:


> Unless your fish have problems, I doubt that you will need the stress coat and stress zyme.


What would you recommend for water conditioner?



CL said:


> I would also suggest having the entire bottom of your aquarium supported.


Yeup, I'm building a Custom stand for the whole thing ;p


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

All I use to "condition" the water is a dechlorinator. Of course, like most, it also removes nitrites and some other stuff, but that isn't necessary.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So something like API's water conditioner will work just fine. I only ask because I'm gonna have to drain out all the water of my tank and fill it back up and might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok so I just got back from hitting up the major store here and picked up some good stuff, I think.

-Apro Genesis Conditioner
-Seachem Flourish
-Seachem Flourish excel
-Medium size Malaysian Driftwood(I think perhaps you can tell)
-15 lbs of 2/12 Gravel
-5 lbs Amazonia Aqua Soil
-5 lbs Flourite Black Sand Substrate
-1x Java Moss
-1x Brazillian Prennywort
-1x Green Hygro
-1x Dwarf Hairgrass
-1x Anubias Barteri var. nana

And he's gonna hold me a few patches of HC when it comes in next week. ;p

Anyway I'm gonna start to break down my tank and stuff and get it ready for the swap, I'll take pics of the process.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So after about 6 hours of moving the fish to my 10g (not that many to move) and another 5g, I was finally able to start to drain the tank out and start giving it a proper start.

Here is a shot of the tank from the front and top with just the plants no water and then one being filled, with help from my awesome girl friend, and a one just after the filter was turned on right at zero hour ;p



































/cry; Looks like a puddle of mud.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

oh forgot to mention my gf was talking to me about what brand of stands I would like. Suggestions?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

angelicodin said:


> oh forgot to mention my gf was talking to me about what brand of stands I would like. Suggestions?


I hear that ADA snails are nice :hihi:
Maybe some nerites if you really want? I kinda like ramshorns myself.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

;p awesome.

How long dose it usually take to clear up?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hopefully it will be clear by monday AM


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet, then wait anohter week before checking if it's good for fish?

also, I notice that almost every planted tank I see around here and when I was at the store, there was none using a back-hanging filter system (not sure what it is called), suggestions for a different/better filter system? Or just the type and I could do some research (depending how generous you want to be with information).

So excited ;p


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

We generally refer to the type of filter that you have as a HOB (Hang-On/Over-Back) Filter. If you're not planning on going high-tech with this tank, it will work just fine. Where they cause a problem is in tanks with Co2 being injected into them, all the surface agitation leads to unnecessary degassing of the Co2 from the water. Most higher tech planted tanks use canister filters (Eheim, Fluval, Rena) to both keep as much attention on the tank itself and not the hardware, and to have it be less of a hassle as far as cleaning and maintenance go. The only downside is that you'll be hard pressed to find a canister for the same price as a HOB. 

As far as the cloudyness, I'm just assuming that you didn't wash the Flourite before you put it in there? When I set my first tank up with regular Flourite, it did the same thing, took a couple of days to clear with just the help of the HOB. If you mixed the Aquasoil and the Flourite, you're going to have to wait more than a week to get the fish back in there. Aquasoil leaches ammonia for a good 3 weeks or so; if you can get some stem plants like Rotala rotundifolia, Ludwigia repens, anything common that grows fast, pick those up and toss them in there. They will thrive in the ammonia and complete what is called a "silent cycle" where they remove all the ammonia from the water. Couple that with a water change every three to four days till the ammonia drops to 0.

Oh, and your signature just brought me back to my highschool days when I used to design websites and program them in PHP.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW vary nice response. Lots of great information.

Well the guy at the stop said the combination of stuff he uses and I asked him about how to layer it and he said he just mixes it all together so I just went with what he suggested (next time I'm just going to do a better job with the layering), anyway I did rinse it a few times but when I realized that you are not supposed to rinse it at all(the aqua that is) I stopped. I'm sure that is a noob mistake and I'll guess I'll see what the damage is after a few days here.

As for the plants, not sure if I'll have time in the next couple days here to get some of those or if the shop will have those at all.

And again thanks for the great info.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get lots of plants from people on the forum for a good price. Also, if there is an aquarium club near you there are probably lots of other planted tank people. Here, we have 2 big auctions each year with tons of plants and fish.


Also, if you use milk jugs a lot to add water to the tanks, cut a hole in the handle. It will pour out a lot faster because that acts as a vent.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, you can't see it but there a hole on the jug that i use as a vent when filling and it's also the right size with I use it to drain out water via a siphon that I just shove my tube into. ;p I thought about that when I first started using it. And I'll have to check out these sales you all have as well.

Right now I'm trying to get my current problems under control. I'm assuming right now it's just a wait game and see how well it clears up.

I don't suppose doing a water change would help any would it?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

bump,

Would a water change help my problem or just let it do it's thing?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok looks like I have some extra money to play around with. So question. Should I just start over with the sub and maybe look at getting a different filter system. Or should I look at a different tank, like the almighty, ADA rimless (i think that's right).

Also on a side note, I have a 10g laying around, should I do anything with that or just keep with in case with the already filled 10g for moving fish around?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

if you just ride it out it will settle. and if you are looking for plants there is no better place than the S&S forum, just keep your eyes on it for great bargains wich come around a lot but you gotta act quick. nice start


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah I'll try to wait it out, just feel like I've already screwed the pooch on this one to start with ;p

Any suggestions for spending the extra money?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

i know that is the hardest part of planted tanks... waiting but it will eventually settle.
i might, if i were you read up on dry ferts an such and invest in them, diy co2 will be a benefit as well. and looking at other journals will give you a good idea as to what you want to accomplish. the people here are really great at what they do.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'll have to do some more reading, and +1 for everyone else on here as well. Such helpful people, even if you do things wrong they help you ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is +24hours


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

If you have some extra money invest in a good light system. T5HO for Co2 tank is great.

To speed up clearing of the water you could put some floss in the filter and dose with Nutrifin bio-clear. There are other brands that are helpful. Just get a chemical for clearing tank that is a biological clearer.

Also when adding water it is best to pour it slowly onto a paper plate, thus the substrate won't be disturbed.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got back from the store and I got a few goodies.

a amazon sword, a red myriophyllum, two Ludwigia Repens, and a Eheim Classic 2213 ;p

Set up the filter already and the tank is starting to clear up a lot quicker, not to mention, I think my computer is now louder than the fish tank ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

+60 hours (I was going to do a 48hour one but I feel asleep ;p)
I also added a few plants between the last one and this one, from a suggestion to help with clearing up the water and the ammonia.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

also I need to ask, is there a better spot than others to have the intake and outflow tubes?

Right now I have the intake at the back left corner and the outflow tube under the water about 1/2" along the back with the streams pointing out towards the tank, at about -35 degrees.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Daily update
You can start to see some things in here. I also moved the sword to the back left corner.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like from the plants I added a couple days ago, some Lesser Duckeed piggybacked into the tank. Not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

anyone know if my lighting will work for what I have going or should I start to look at a better lighting fixture/bulbs and then a CO2 system?

And also, how long will these ammonia level's be crazy high from the soil?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Here +5 Days, Still vary cloudy. 








Should I just keep doing partial water changes?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Get the co2. Your lighting is good. You will be able to grow a variety of plants of with them. Not adequate co2? Trust me, you'll have mounds of grief. Just keep up with the water changes and it will clear up.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

If you lay a shopping bag over the plants, you can pour water and it won't dig up the substrate like that. It looks like you have suspended clay. It's a bitch to get out. You can buy some flocculent(pet store) and it'll clump up the particles. It takes something out of the water but a change or so and you'll be fine. I had some kitty litter go South on me one time. Your filter might not be fine enough to catch the stuff and it'll just circulate it more. Let the stuff settle and siphon it out. Or, you could just dump the tank and do some rinsing. Whenever you uproot a plant, this will happen again to some degree unless you do.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Get the co2. Your lighting is good. You will be able to grow a variety of plants of with them. Not adequate co2? Trust me, you'll have mounds of grief. Just keep up with the water changes and it will clear up.


I plan on making the co2 system tomorrow with 6-12 two liter bottles with a flow check, one way flow valve and another valve to control the flow. ;p I'll of course post pics as I make it and when it's set up ;p



MoonFish said:


> If you lay a shopping bag over the plants, you can pour water and it won't dig up the substrate like that. It looks like you have suspended clay. It's a bitch to get out. You can buy some flocculent(pet store) and it'll clump up the particles. It takes something out of the water but a change or so and you'll be fine. I had some kitty litter go South on me one time. Your filter might not be fine enough to catch the stuff and it'll just circulate it more. Let the stuff settle and siphon it out. Or, you could just dump the tank and do some rinsing. Whenever you uproot a plant, this will happen again to some degree unless you do.


Today I bought some micro filter pads that I have put into my eheim ;p and i'll look into the flocculent. I would try it just on recommendation but the levels in my water right now are awesome (other than ammonia) and I don't want to strip the water of everything ;p

The trash bag Idea is a good one, and I'll try it along with some other methods that have been suggested to me. The awesome guy at the local store (well kinda local for me, about 30ish min drive) said to use the cup method like I've been doing but also put a wash rag under it to help reduce the flow. I'll try both and see what works best for me ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I've looked a little into doing a live stream for my webcam, as I don't use it for anything else so people can check on the tank. Might be a little off but we will see.

New supplies from the shop today:
1 - Cryptocoryne Parva
4 - Baby Tears
1x Lesser duckweed (there is a reason to my madness, that and i kinda like the look ;p)
1 lbs. Caribbean Crushed Coral (I want to put some CRS in there, and only used about half of it)
1x Hagen Bubble Counter/Diffuser (bubble ladder style)
1x Marineland Polishing Filter Pad (not sure on micron but a lot finer then the rena one I had)

Question: Is there an easy way to plant the baby tears?

PS: I need to get some plant tools.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I went to a few places today to get some things for a DIY co2 system. I have already fitted all the tubing and I'm just waiting for things to set/dry.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got my self an off brand python, omg it's amazing ;p

You should pick one off asap for larger tanks ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I got my DIY co2 system almost ready. I had to re-seal the tubing a few times because it was not holding a pressure and so I did some under water testing to see where the leeks where coming from. In hindsight, I'll look into a pressurized co2 system sooner than later.

Lasted pic:


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok so I just did another water change and it's finally starting to be clear like water should be ;p Please don't mind all the bubbles ;p










The only thing is on the top with the duckweed, there is a film, I almost looks like oil but it's not. If I'm vary careful I can pull some of it out onto my finger, but I'm talking moving slowly. Its almost white when it's on my finger but I can't tell it's even there, even if I touch it. I'll see about getting a pic, but it might be tricky.

Is this just proteins and I should just scoop it out?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump, for questions.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok so I guess that not many people are not following it much, and that's fine just trying to keep things updated I guess. Still don't have answers to my questions.

New pic,










You can't see the fish, but they are in there and seem to be doing well. The levels of things look to be about right from the test strips I have. I'm going to wait another two weeks before added the rest of the fish I would like to add. This includes some imperial tetra's, mini angel fish, and cherry red shrimp.

Also the lighting makes it look a little murky but it's just the camera. It dose not look like liquid air yet but I'm sure that will settle down as things cycle more. ;p

One more thing if people are reading this at all. Some of my plants have what look like burnt edges or just dirty in general. Is that just due to the set up to began with? I can try to get some pics if you need them.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

bump for questions in my last post.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice progress with the water clarity. I know I have trouble with water change motivation myself. And I'm hardly an expert, but if what you meant by your plants looking dirty is that they have a sort of brown dusting, then it's likely just diatoms. It's pretty common in newly setup tanks. You could pick up an otto or a few to munch on it if that's what it is. Also, the film on top isn't anything to worry about, if you get some surface movement or disturbance it should clear up quickly.

I'm new to all this myself, so I know what you're going though. Oh, and I like that piece of driftwood. Good luck!


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Dr. Acula said:


> Nice progress with the water clarity. I know I have trouble with water change motivation myself. And I'm hardly an expert, but if what you meant by your plants looking dirty is that they have a sort of brown dusting, then it's likely just diatoms. It's pretty common in newly setup tanks. You could pick up an otto or a few to munch on it if that's what it is. Also, the film on top isn't anything to worry about, if you get some surface movement or disturbance it should clear up quickly.
> 
> I'm new to all this myself, so I know what you're going though. Oh, and I like that piece of driftwood. Good luck!


I have 3 otto's in there right now and they seems to be loving it. Then again it's only been 30ish hours since I put fish in there. I should of waited maybe another week or so before putting fish in there but the parameters seem good and holding steady.

Well for water changes I have a Aqueon water changer. It's basically a python but not with the python name. They really help with larger tanks/lazy people like me.

As for the stuff on the top, I moved my outflow bar so it's just barely moving the surface of the water with out making too much disturbance (because of the duckweed and the co2) and it seems to be helping.

Thanks for the comment and input. ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

New pic. Things are really starting to clear up. I had to play around with the lighting a little so it looks better.










I need to start cleaning the sides off some. What would anyone recommend for cleaning the inside?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

wow- this is looking great! all the plants look healthy  i use a double sided magnet for cleaning the glass, i just leave it on the aquarium and slide it around the front when i need to. i don't usually clean the sides or back because that's where the ottos get their meals, and they keep it pretty clean anyways


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, Jenna. It's looking a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks you two for the wonderful comments. It really made my day better to know I'm not messing much up and it's starting to look like a real P-Tank.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So here is a new pic. Things are having noticeable growth now that I'm doing the co2+excel. When I get paid from a client soon, I'm looking at getting a pressurized gas co2 system and maybe full line of pFretz (as suggested by another member).











EDIT: I'm also having a problem with some white stuff that maybe you guys can figure out. I've posted my problem HERE


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm Carious about a couple things and I'll in the right areas but I'm thinking about that pressurized co2 plus maybe better lights. ~shrug~

Also when I take new readings I'll be posting them as well.

Today's Reading.

NO2 : 0ppm
NO3 : 0ppm
GH : 90ppm
KH : 170ppm (9.5 Degrees)
PH : 7.4

I guess the question is, are these good or bad?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

bump for question in last post.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

No nitrites is a good thing. No nitrates is potentially bad. I'd start dosing nitrates right away. GH and KH are acceptable (I've seen much harder water before). And the pH is also acceptable. Once you start injecting CO2 the pH will drop down to optimum levels (~6.2-6.4).


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So head to the store and pick up full line of pFretz? and I have been doing co2 for about a week now. I also have crushed coral in the filter can so I can add shrimp soon (I hope)


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

New Pic, things are starting to grow in/out, looking really good, at least I think so ;p


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

angelicodin said:


> I have been doing co2 for about a week now. I also have crushed coral in the filter can so I can add shrimp soon (I hope)


Wait-- what? What kind of shrimp are you putting in there, Sulawesi shrimp? Why do you need the crushed coral? To me that seems like a recipe for disaster. I hope you know what you are doing...


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, I was wanting to put Cherry red in there, one of the people at the store said I should be buffering the water with calcium, I asked how, they said ass crushed coral. Sounds like I shouldn't listen to him.

EDIT: LOL, I don't know what I'm doing, that's why I check with you guys on just about everything I do.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Plants are starting too grow like crazy ;p Going to have to buy thous pruning scissors soon ;p

Let me know what you think, or anything I could do better. And perhaps how to get the baby tears to grow into more of a carpet than what it is doing right now.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks good so far. You have some nice plants in there.


----------



## pamiboo (Nov 19, 2009)

angelicodin said:


> Nope, I was wanting to put Cherry red in there, one of the people at the store said I should be buffering the water with calcium, I asked how, they said ass crushed coral. Sounds like I shouldn't listen to him.


No, you should not listen to him! Buffering a plant tank would be disastrous, not to mention cherry shrimp don't require buffered, high pH water. Take the crushed coral out and throw in some cherries


----------



## Teeds404 (Oct 1, 2008)

I keep it in all mine to raise the KH from 1-3, which is the average tap water in my neck of the woods to bring it up to around 6 just to maintain it at more stable level. I am the one that recommended for him to put CC in his filter, primarily because Portland water is so soft I didn't want to see a pH shift in his tank when pressurized CO2 was added. However, I did forget that he receives his water from a different reservoir than us in the north and since his tap KH is around 4 then it is not such a concern.

On that same note though adding little bits of crushed coral in my experience does not have ill effects. Where I am at, because of our exceptionally soft water, some sort of buffer is required to prevent a pH shift once CO2 is added to the aquarium. Though you do not need much, putting a small 1/4 lb pouch in your canister helps to buffer the water up to a point so that the pH does not shift quickly in one way or the other. 

Trenton I do wish to apologize if my recommendation was something that was not needed, but from the looks of the pictures thing are doing all right. Knowing your parameters the CC is most likely not needed. My bad.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

*see next post for quoted responses from the last few posts ;p*


Thank you for the great insight, all of you. Things are going really well and all the input all of you have done has been great. I'm starting to understand more and more about the parameters of water and planted tanks in general. 

I did have a lot of CC in my filter (1/2 lbs) but I've scaled it back slowly down to 1/8th over the past week here and been watching my levels like a hawk (testing at least twice a day except on xmiss day) and things are starting to level out with the CO2 and KH/PH.

I didn't even think when I began about the different water systems but that's why I didn't add fish until almost two weeks later, when I really should of waited another week or so and watched the levels.

@Teeds404: No worries my friend. It's all an learning experience. 

And that goes for everything I'm doing as it stands anyway. Things are going great but they could be better but that's the bane of learning how all these things work together.

I'm already thinking of starting up a mini Planted tank (2.5-4gallons) for my computer desk I could put my beta into or just something else. And that will be another learning thing.

No one person can be a god in anything they do. Yes you can be great, but never know it all. Epically when it come's to micro-eco-systems ;p

I'm keeping the CC in for now, but as I said I'm doing 1/4th of what I had in there when I started ;p

Couple things I'm not sure about that maybe you guys can help me with.

1. My Baby Tears are growing, slowly but growing none the less but they are growing up, and not out. I'm trying to get a 'carpet' going with this plant but I'm having a really hard time with it. I thought about doing a plastic mesh and wight it down as to 'hopefully' get it to root down first, but not sure if this is the best way to go about it. Thoughts or ideas?

2. Two of my plants on the back left of my tank are growing slowly. Much more than the others in my tank. The Ludwigia Repens and Amazon Sword. Is this because of the lighting or some other perhaps cause? Also the ludwigia has some amazing roots growing just above the substrate if might be a clue.

EDIT: I totally for got to post a new daily pic ;p


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> That looks good so far. You have some nice plants in there.


Thank You ;p Always good to hear that I'm doing better than completely Failing at this tank ;p



pamiboo said:


> No, you should not listen to him! Buffering a plant tank would be disastrous, not to mention cherry shrimp don't require buffered, high pH water. Take the crushed coral out and throw in some cherries


I'm hoping to add some cherries vary soon as I get some plant pruning going and my baby tears all squared away ;p And I take everything sujested to me with an open mind.



Teeds404 said:


> I keep it in all mine to raise the KH from 1-3, which is the average tap water in my neck of the woods to bring it up to around 6 just to maintain it at more stable level. I am the one that recommended for him to put CC in his filter, primarily because Portland water is so soft I didn't want to see a pH shift in his tank when pressurized CO2 was added. However, I did forget that he receives his water from a different reservoir than us in the north and since his tap KH is around 4 then it is not such a concern.
> 
> On that same note though adding little bits of crushed coral in my experience does not have ill effects. Where I am at, because of our exceptionally soft water, some sort of buffer is required to prevent a pH shift once CO2 is added to the aquarium. Though you do not need much, putting a small 1/4 lb pouch in your canister helps to buffer the water up to a point so that the pH does not shift quickly in one way or the other.
> 
> Trenton I do wish to apologize if my recommendation was something that was not needed, but from the looks of the pictures thing are doing all right. Knowing your parameters the CC is most likely not needed. My bad.


Not you bad at all. I didn't think about it as well. Even so I didn't even test my tap water until last week to see what was coming out of it in the first place. As I said before, I'm just learning, and to boot there are so many things to think about when doing a planted tank, that it's easy to forget even a small thing like that. CC in small amounts, is a great idea, even if the water is ideal coming out of the tap. Among other things that are not commonly used (like duckweed) is just some radical thinking that some of the best ideas come out of.

And rest assured I'll be in to your shop soon to drop some more Ben's on 'toys' for my tank. Glad to see you on the forum here checking in on me.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok been a couple weeks, and vary busy. I've had a lot of work, and been doing lots of data recoding for the tank so I haven't had much time to post here. As it is right now this is going to be a small post until I have some more time to get to some of the other things I want to ask.

Anyway. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So been a few weeks since I updated. I got some problems with hair grass and I've lowered my lighting hours to 4hours a day and will do it for about a week or so, as i keep checking it. Also upping the excel just a little to help it, move along, sort to speak.

I also did some trimming about an hour or so ago here is the before and after.

Before









After


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude the tank looks awesome!  Can't wait till mine looks like that.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the awesome comment. There are some problems with it, but on film it dose not show them so much.

Like I have my HC almost dead for some reason, hair algae, and some other odds and ends ;p

As for your tank, I would like to see it, and don't worry, one the of hardest parts of building, in my case, your first planted tank, it just waiting.


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

Been a while since I updated here, but I moved and I almost had to start all over on my tank here. Though It will only be up and running for a few more months as I'm moving to (hopefully) to a 65 gallon or larger tank (vary excited).

I did have to take out a few things and I've added a few more. Here is the most recent pic (also on 1st post where I update the most)


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

So it's been a few more months since my last posting, and well I've came to the conclusion that I am not vary good at this. It seems likes my tank dose really really well or just poorly, recently I cleaned up a lot of the plants and not it's almost totally barren again as you can see below. I've also lost my main source of income with a contract I had for several years so money is not as ready as it has been to put into the fish tank. I was going to get a new bigger tank but right now it's not in the budget like I wanted to do back in march-ish. 

Anyway I come to you all asking for some help and suggestions on what I can do with this simple plant life and make it a bit more presentable/enjoyable. Willing to replant everything.


----------

